
Ask HN: What are some good web experiences you've encountered recently? - monkey34
Put bluntly, I&#x27;m losing my faith in the web and its ability to provide thoughtful experiences, in general. I&#x27;m hoping you can share some good experiences you&#x27;ve come across that show care when into them, versus the garbage I seem to run into most often.<p>Many sites I&#x27;ve been visiting recently have fundamentally broken user experiences, and it&#x27;s frustrating to think that even though we&#x27;ve come so far, a large portion of the web still acts like it was written by people who just learned how to program.<p>In the past four hours, I&#x27;ve come across these issues:<p>* Logging into a home security camera vendor&#x27;s site to contact its support team, so I can delete my account (why I have to log in to do this is beyond me). I&#x27;ve forgotten my password, so I go through the workflow to create a new one. When I click the submit button, I get an error simply telling me, &quot;Something went wrong, please contact support,&quot; which is what I was trying to do in the first place!<p>* Evaluating a well known language learning tool, and clicking on the first lesson. The page transitions briefly into the lesson page, then quickly snaps back to the list of lessons. This keeps happening, until I try disabling Firefox&#x27;s Enhanced Tracking Protection, which makes the workflow succeed. I realize this could be ETP being overzealous, but a broken site because Google Analytics, et al., aren&#x27;t being loaded seems like an oversight.<p>* Using a major DNS management vendor&#x27;s portal to update a record. I click &quot;Sign In&quot; on the homepage and since I have a session, the portal shows me my dashboard. But there&#x27;s a popup in the center of the page telling me my session has expired and I&#x27;m redirected back to the sign-in page. Why taunt me with my dashboard if I&#x27;m to be immediately signed out and redirected?<p>The list goes on, and it&#x27;s not just small companies. I&#x27;m hoping to get a list of positive experiences together so we can bask in how good things CAN be, when given the care they -- and we -- deserve.
======
trenchgun
Electricitymap.org is a beautiful visualization of electricity production in
the world map.

------
trenchgun
Dynalist is pretty awesome. I have started to use it for everything.

